# Firing Godox/Streaklight with Canon optically.



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay guys. I have a Flashpoint Streaklight 360ws flash. It works optically or through RF.

I also have 7 Canon 600EX-RT. They work optically or through RF.

I cannot afford another Streaklight right now (I'd sell two Canons to gain another Streaklight ($300) if I could. That said, I would like to fire the Streaklight (in a 7' umbrella) using RF and trigger the Canons (gang of 6 in a 7' umbrella) optically with the Streaklight.

Since I have never used the optical functions I am wondering how good the line of sight has to be. Do the Canons just look for a flash of light to trigger? Can the umbrellas be diffused and set at a wide 20 degree angle from each other?

I could just pull them out and see, but I haven't the room to set up two 7' umbrellas indoors and it is very windy outside today.

Besides that, I know there are experts here that can tell me the ins and outs of firing optically.

Thanks for your help and ideas.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 21, 2017)

Optical triggering is pain in the [email protected] Especially if your flash is covered, and especially if you shoot outdoors. I would just buy a set of cheap Yongnuo RF triggers for every flash, the're about $30 per pair.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Optical triggering is pain in the [email protected] Especially if your flash is covered, and especially if you shoot outdoors. I would just buy a set of cheap Yongnuo RF triggers for every flash, the're about $30 per pair.



You are right about outdoors. Forgot about that and it is how I do all my stuff.

I have Cells II Transmitter / receiver. I'll have to look up and see if they are Canon compatible.

Thanks!


----------



## msatter (Feb 21, 2017)

The Cells are also a pain in the [email protected] an I skipped those completely. Now you have the XT32 and X1 triggers. As received you can use the XT16. You will be pleased with the features. Godox, the OEM, has worked hard and are now up-to-date with their triggers and even compatible with others brands of cameras.

Flashhavoc.com contains a lot information about this.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm a dummy  seems like all you need is just ONE pair of pass-through transceivers for the Streaklight. Basically you mount a transceiver on the camera, your Canon remote goes on top of the transceiver. Hope it helps!


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just get yourself a Yongnuo YNE3-RX for your Streaklight and use Canon's RT system to trigger all your lights.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2017)

kphoto99 said:


> Just get yourself a Yongnuo YNE3-RX for your Streaklight and use Canon's RT system to trigger all your lights.



That looks like the ticket! Amazon order placed.

I might actually have a use for the Canons after all. I was going to try 3 per 7' umbrella (have triple threat shoes), but was worried I wouldn't have enough power.

Hopefully I'll now be able to gang 6 in one umbrella and the Streaklight in the other. Sad when you really think about it.

Thanks for the great tip! ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2017)

Jopa said:


> I'm a dummy  seems like all you need is just ONE pair of pass-through transceivers for the Streaklight. Basically you mount a transceiver on the camera, your Canon remote goes on top of the transceiver. Hope it helps!



Hi Jopa. It looks like this is the ticket (Yongnuo YNE3-RX https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dphoto&field-keywords=Yongnuo+YNE3-RX+). It is a Canon compatible receiver that would go on the Streaklight and be controlled by my ST-E3-RT. $39.00 solves my problem. 

Thanks to all of you for your help.


----------



## msatter (Feb 21, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a dummy  seems like all you need is just ONE pair of pass-through transceivers for the Streaklight. Basically you mount a transceiver on the camera, your Canon remote goes on top of the transceiver. Hope it helps!
> ...



You can trigger 360 but you can't control the setting.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2017)

msatter said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



True, but I always control flashes manually anyway. No ratios or ETTL.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
Could you not just use the RF on the Flashpoint or is the Flashpoint RF non compatible with the Canon RF system? 

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> Okay guys. I have a Flashpoint Streaklight 360ws flash. It works optically or through RF.
> 
> Thanks for your help and ideas.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 22, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CanonFanBoy.
> Could you not just use the RF on the Flashpoint or is the Flashpoint RF non compatible with the Canon RF system?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Hi Graham!
The triggers I have for the Streaklight, both the OEM and the Cells II, do not allow for pass through and are not compatible with Canon's RF system.

Mine is an older version. I really like it. It (I should say the triggers I have) just don't play with Canon's RF system.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 28, 2017)

Just got the Yongnuo YNE3-RX from the UPS delivery driver about 30 minutes ago. Wow! It works great! Now I can use my Canon 600EX-RT flashes with my Flashpoint Streaklight. I only have manual control of the Streaklight, but that is how I use all my flash anyway. many, many thanks to all of you for your advice!


----------

